# Portupgrade



## jewsofeast (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

Happy Holidays & Happy New Year, 2011.

I need to upgrade following ports but portupgrade wont work.


```
pkg_version -vIL=
akonadi-1.4.1_1                     <   needs updating (index has 1.4.1_2)
boost-libs-1.43.0_1                 <   needs updating (index has 1.43.0_2)
gnupg-2.0.16_2                      <   needs updating (index has 2.0.16_4)
gpgme-1.3.0                         <   needs updating (index has 1.3.0_1)
icu-3.8.1_3                         <   needs updating (index has 4.6)
jackit-0.118.0_2                    <   needs updating (index has 0.118.0_3)
kde4-4.5.4                          <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdeadmin-4.5.4                      <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdeartwork-4.5.4                    <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdebase-workspace-4.5.4             <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdebindings-smoke-4.5.4             <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdenetwork-4.5.4                    <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdepim-4.4.8                        <   needs updating (index has 4.4.8_1)
kdepim-runtime-4.4.8                <   needs updating (index has 4.4.8_1)
kdepimlibs-4.5.4                    <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdeplasma-addons-4.5.4              <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdesdk-4.5.4                        <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdetoys-4.5.4                       <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdeutils-4.5.4                      <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdeutils-printer-applet-4.5.4       <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
kdewebdev-4.5.4                     <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
lapack-3.2.1_1                      <   needs updating (index has 3.3.0_1)
libksba-1.0.8                       <   needs updating (index has 1.1.0)
mysql-client-5.1.53                 <   needs updating (index has 5.1.54)
mysql-server-5.1.53                 <   needs updating (index has 5.1.54)
plasma-scriptengine-python-4.5.4    <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
plasma-scriptengine-ruby-4.5.4      <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
portupgrade-2.4.8,2                 <   needs updating (index has 2.4.8_1,2)
py26-kdebindings-kde-4.5.4          <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
py26-kdebindings-pykdeuic4-4.5.4    <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
py26-numpy-1.4.1,1                  <   needs updating (index has 1.5.1,1)
ruby18-kdebindings-4.5.4            <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
system-config-printer-kde-4.5.4     <   needs updating (index has 4.5.4_1)
xmms-1.2.11_12                      <   needs updating (index has 1.2.11_13)
```

How do I get this done.

Best,

Dave


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2010)

What have you tried?  Have you checked /usr/ports/UPDATING for information specific to these ports?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2010)

jewsofeast said:
			
		

> I need to upgrade following ports but portupgrade wont work.


Errors? What doesn't work? You can't type the command because the keyboard is broken? You can type the command but don't see anything because the monitor is broken? Are we supposed to guess what's wrong?

Please, post the commands you've tried *and* their error messages.


----------



## codeWarrior (Dec 31, 2010)

*upgrade your ports*

Tell portupgrade to force-fix your installed packages with:

[CMD=""]pkgdb -fF[/CMD]

then tell portupgrade to do the upgrades:

[CMD=""]portupgrade -afy[/CMD]

then there's always this little trick: 

[CMD=""]man portupgrade[/CMD]

*or:*

[CMD=""]portupgrade -h[/CMD]


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2010)

codeWarrior said:
			
		

> Tell portupgrade to force-fix your installed packages with:
> 
> [CMD=""]pkgdb -fF[/CMD]
> 
> ...



-a doesn't always work, particularly when ruby or ruby-bdb is being upgraded; portupgrade depends on them.  Forcing everything to upgrade with -af is well, optimistic.  At best, it'll rebuild every port.  At worst, it'll fail part of the way through.  I'm even skeptical about -y, and would recommend -c or -C instead.

Please see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.  Alternatively, see the examples at the end of portmaster(8) from ports-mgmt/portmaster.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jan 1, 2011)

codeWarrior said:
			
		

> Tell portupgrade to force-fix your installed packages with:
> 
> [CMD=""]pkgdb -fF[/CMD]
> 
> ...



[cmd=]portupgrade -af[/cmd] is dangerous and has borked my system once. 

When I run [cmd=]portupgrade akonadi-1.4.1_1[/cmd]doesn't work and it returns me to #.

Please forgive me for not using `option but I can't use it in my browser.

[ you can type the [noparse][cmd=]`[/noparse] tags by hand - Mod. ]


----------



## teckk (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think that is the name of the port.


```
locate akonadi | grep ports
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi/Makefile
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi/distinfo
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi/pkg-descr
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi/pkg-plist
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi-googledata
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi-googledata/Makefile
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi-googledata/distinfo
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi-googledata/pkg-descr
/usr/ports/databases/akonadi-googledata/pkg-plist
```

The name of the port is akonadi


```
portupgrade -r akonadi
```
Will upgrade your port and packages depending on it. That is if you have updated your ports tree.

portupgrade(1)
locate(1)
[cmd=]cat /usr/ports/databases/akonadi/pkg-descr[/cmd]


----------



## jewsofeast (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have earlier tried [cmd=]portupgrade akonadi[/cmd]

but didnt make it recursive, will give it a try.

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2011)

teckk said:
			
		

> I don't think that is the name of the port.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You can include version numbers with the port name, but they have to be what's currently installed.  Or you can use the port dir and name: databases/akonadi.

I almost always use the -r option.  Usually it's desirable to upgrade or at least rebuild ports that depend on the upgraded port.  A while back, I got motivated and wrote up the procedures I use: Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the guide. At the moment I am building kde3 on DragonFlyBSD, will resume FreeBSD portupgrade tomorrow. I will get back with the outcome.


----------

